# How often do you Deadlift?



## Leatherface (May 5, 2007)

How often do you guys and gals deadlift?


----------



## Witchblade (May 5, 2007)

Twice a week currently. If you include all variations, 4+ times a week.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

never    needs to change


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2007)

I'll always deadlift (either romanian, sldl, or regular) on leg days, occassionally performing them on back days if I need a change of pace.

So atleast once per week.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Twice a week currently. If you include all variations, 4+ times a week.



What does that mean?  You mean 2x in 7 days?  Or even 4x in 7 days?!


----------



## Witchblade (May 5, 2007)

Yep, I'm doing an upper/lower 4 times a week program. So that's 2 leg days. Every leg day I do 2 deadlift variations, usually 1-leg-RDLs and conventional deadlifts.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2007)

When I used to deadlift I did it about once or twice every 2 weeks. Maybe less.

That is deadlifts from the ground.

I would do RDL's usually once a week.


----------



## JonnyStead (May 7, 2007)

Deadlifts from the ground - once per week.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2007)

Used to do it once a week on pull day, but have given it up because of all the running and HIIT that also goes into my 6 day program.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 7, 2007)

I do deadlifts on leg day which occurs once a weak. Only way I do them is from the ground.


----------



## fohawkenator (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'll always deadlift (either romanian, sldl, or regular) on leg days, occassionally performing them on back days if I need a change of pace.
> 
> So atleast once per week.



me too on leg days i always do deadlifts but from the ground i did romanian once that killed my back hey witchblade i get a great pump when i do em


----------



## Billie7 (May 7, 2007)

I usually do them once a week, but for the next few weeks going to do them twice a week....Trying to improve my max!


----------



## assassin (May 7, 2007)

usually once a week ...


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2007)

before i was injured i did them 1-2 times a week an 1 leg RDL 1-2 times a week


----------



## kinkery (May 7, 2007)

52 times a year  (once a week)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 7, 2007)

I stopped doing them because I almost destroyed my spine doing them a year ago, but I'm looking to get back into them.


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2007)

where you doing them properly?


----------



## Yanick (May 7, 2007)

I do convo deads from the floor once a week as a strength movement. I do variations of deads (Bilateral and unilateral RDL's) as secondary exercises 2x/week.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 7, 2007)

romanian or conventional: every back w/o
sldl's every leg workout...so 2 x week I guess.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2007)

Usually once a week, but I will take breaks time to time.  Will mix conventional deads, rack pulls, SLDL's, and recently trap bar deads.


----------



## Rubes (May 7, 2007)

once a week


----------



## katt (May 7, 2007)

Once a week on leg day


----------



## Bakerboy (May 7, 2007)

twice


----------



## SAMIAM (May 8, 2007)

3x/wk - I use a fullbody w/o M,W,and F...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 8, 2007)

danny81 said:


> where you doing them properly?



Yes, I was doing them properly.  Once you get to a point of repping 500+ pounds for repetitions, the weakest link in your "kinetic" chain will be a likely victim of too much stress and fail at some point, despite form.


----------



## mk_iron (May 8, 2007)

at the very least once a week, mostly mixed with romanian, sldl and from the floor. rack dead's for my back


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2007)

I probably do some variation of a deadlift (This includes stiff-legged variations) 1-3 times per week depending on the program I am currently involved in.


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

Some variation 3x a week.


----------



## Leatherface (May 9, 2007)

How on earth are some of you guys able to deadlift 3x a week?  I am still tired after doing them ONCE a week.

I'm getting old


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 9, 2007)

Leatherface said:


> How on earth are some of you guys able to deadlift 3x a week?  I am still tired after doing them ONCE a week.
> 
> I'm getting old



My brother and I do them once ever 8 days, or at least I did when I did them.


----------



## Leatherface (May 9, 2007)

DD

I sometimes have to rest longer than that!  I usually have to space my deadlift and squat sessions out by at LEAST 4 or 5 days.  These guys who are squatting and/or deadlifting a few times a week are impressive.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 9, 2007)

Leatherface said:


> DD
> 
> I sometimes have to rest longer than that!  I usually have to space my deadlift and squat sessions out by at LEAST 4 or 5 days.  These guys who are squatting and/or deadlifting a few times a week are impressive.



I don't consider frequent deadlifts impressive  .  I could squat every day if I didn't put much effort into it.  It is all depedant on your goals and your actual work effort.


----------



## Leatherface (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's a good point.  I have always preferred higher intensity and longer rest periods as well.

Maybe at the tender age of 33 I am requiring more and more time to recupe from a heavy deadlift session


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 9, 2007)

lol..maybe.  but 33 isn't certainly past prime, in my opinion.  one of the largest bodybuilders at my gym is in his mid 30s..and i work at a gym with 50,000 members (no lie).  deadlifting is extremely fatiguing when done at even moderate intensity, so take your time doing them.  if you perform one when your body is still recovering you can hurt yourself.


----------



## Leatherface (May 9, 2007)

> one of the largest bodybuilders at my gym is in his mid 30s..and i work at a gym with 50,000 members (no lie).



Darn, there goes my excuse!  

Thanks for the deadlifting advice.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 9, 2007)

on leg days which is once or twice a week.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2007)

All day every day 

I lift stretchers all damn day every day and thats all it is...a deadlift!


----------



## Soul of Sol (May 11, 2007)

Some form 2x a week.


----------



## freqeist1 (Jun 26, 2011)

*age*

I`m 46 and I deadlift once a week but I wouldnt mind trying to up it to twice but I feel old now reading this thread!!


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 26, 2011)

once a week on back day


----------



## lee111s (Jun 27, 2011)

Once a week here


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 45 and I'm not sure the age matters but I'll start my back day everytime with deads and I'll squat twice in a 7 day period hitting legs twice because their lagging. I try not back them up but have in the past if I know Im going into a 2 off on the split because i will be spent.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 27, 2011)

I deadlift heavy so it's EOW for me.


edit: didn't realize this was an old thread...


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 27, 2011)

doing 531 right now, so its every 4th w/o, so about 1xweek. how does a thread this old get puulled out of the archives?i could never do squats and deds on the same day at the intensity i want, or do them 2xweek


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Once a week is all I can seem to handle, even when on cycle. When off cycle, it's once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 28, 2011)

Regular Deads and SDLs both ONE A WEEK.  On Back Thickness day and Ham day!!!  Best exercise for overall development IMO.  If your not doing it, START!


----------



## niki (Jun 28, 2011)

regular deads, once a week. I do rack pulls once a week too, which are just the top half of the same movement.  I'm fairly new at lifting, so I've only been doing deads for five months or so...


----------



## freqeist1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I stopped doing them because I almost destroyed my spine doing them a year ago, but I'm looking to get back into them.



ironically I got back into deads cos of my back, it was giving me gip and now, touch wood seems ok


----------



## Sonya.Fitness (Jun 29, 2011)

Twice a week here, for my main lift on Tuesdays and Thursdays. I sleep  and eat a lot, and so far haven't had any of the supposed downfalls of dead lifting regularly.


----------



## Life (Jun 29, 2011)

Once a week


----------



## southpaw (Jun 29, 2011)

twice


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 29, 2011)

I usually do them from the ground once a week but I go hard and I am sore for the next 5 days after I do them . I also switch up one week rack pulls the next week from the ground. The rack pulls will get you used to the heavier weight and increase you base dead lift weight pretty quick.


----------

